# Schwinn ID, what is wrong?



## marius.suiram (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought today this DeLuxe Breeze 2 speed Bendix yellow band. Serial number: DB 08906, shows 05/01/1958,
but in that year, the catalog shows no Breeze. Where am I wrong?
I don't have pics yet, but it is 26" tires, blue with chrome fenders, "S" seat, in mint condition. It looks all original
thanks, Marius


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2014)

What is wrong? Using the wrong site to find the date associated to your serial number. 

I assume the number is on the left rear dropout. 

HERE ARE THE REMAINING LETTER DIGITS FOR 1966: 
APRIL, --------------------------------- DB*****


----------



## jpromo (Feb 23, 2014)

I see what happened. D*8* 08906 would be 1958. D*B* is 66.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I see what happened. D*8* 08906 would be 1958. D*B* is 66.




I know exactly what happened. The serial number look up on the Schwinncruiser site comes up with two locations for the posted serial number. On the dropout or the headtube. Since the number is on the dropout it gives you this. 

Congrats! Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
Built: 05/01 of 1958. Go to 1958 Schwinn catalog -->

Check it out, the number is stored so click on the dropout location. And then the headtube location. 

http://www.schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=DB08906

I'm guilty of using that site for a SN look up but I never trust it and end up on Angelfire for a definite positive ID.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 24, 2014)

If it is a Breeze it is a 1966.  Breezes were not made in the 1950s.  Real Chicago Schwinn but a later lightweight.  The serial numbers were on the drop out until 1970 model year or maybe a bit later.  Roger


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks guys. it is a 1966 made
Marius


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2014)

marius.suiram said:


> thanks guys. it is a 1966 made
> Marius




To save yourself from going nuts, I would use the anglefire serial number site or another list that is a copied version. Some serials have been repeated up to three times, or possibly more, and the schwinncruiser SN lookup has just to many flaws plus it will not show you all the different years that a certain number is repeated.


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 25, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> To save yourself from going nuts, I would use the anglefire serial number site or another list that is a copied version. Some serials have been repeated up to three times, or possibly more, and the schwinncruiser SN lookup has just to many flaws plus it will not show you all the different years that a certain number is repeated.




That I will do for the future.
Everything is clear now.
Thank you very much


----------

